# Rear Spoiler Removal DIY



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anybody have a diy in removing he rear spoiler? Better yet, can anyone tell me how to remove the hatch's headliner to get to the bolts? Thanks!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Does anybody have a diy in removing he rear spoiler? Better yet, can anyone tell me how to remove the hatch's headliner to get to the bolts? Thanks!


PM me your email and I'll send you the OEM audi remove guide in pdf format. it's very specific.

cheers.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Nevermind just found this PDF document. 

http://www.kisolutionz.com/ttforum/coupetrimpanels.PDF

I will post here if anything goes wrong.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> PM me your email and I'll send you the OEM audi remove guide in pdf format. it's very specific.
> 
> cheers.


Ninja'd haha.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Ninja'd haha.


Ha...I have the spoiler removal PDF...

cheers


----------



## 1zagor (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey fellas I need some help or DIY (handbook reference) taking the spoiler off an Audi TT 2003 1.8t, any one help ?? cheers up front


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Its held on by the most powerful glue known to man
There is several holes underneath from retaining clips


Search function


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Four 10mm nuts and 2 sided tape

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> Four 10mm nuts and 2 sided tape
> 
> reply typed by trained monkeys


There's your answer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1zagor (Sep 4, 2014)

Cheers guys i will give it a shot in the next couple of days


----------

